# Blue Dragon Sunday



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I had the fortune of taking 5 guys fresh off the plane from Iraq for cobia on sun we departed at 1000 and headed out to the shoals the weatherman biffed the forcast 5-10 was solid 15 but the post ate it up and we were at the soals and set up in no time after a little bit a back and fwd match to see who was stronger the wind or the tide eventually the tide won and we were set. Jared quickly fired off 5 rods and gave me one for the flybridge and then it didn't take long Our first guy started to sweat and settled in for a grudge match the turned out to be a est 150lb southern stingray about 6 ft across. then the normal few rays and then a hot little 39 in cobia showed up and was boxed then we got into the sharks up to 5 ft. The crew had decided that they were willing to allow the extra time for us to Tag and sex each shark for the APEX Predetor investigation so we started to let the tags fly!!! wqe got tags into bulls,sandbar and blacktips the only one we didn't get one into was a spunky little hammerhead that popped the leader at the last minute. The guys were rewarded with another cobia in the neighorhood of 40 lbs that died with a gaff shot through its dome. We pulled anchor and headed back to the docks in Little Creek to a setting sun and FLAT seas.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work congrats.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

NICE..... Sounds like a blast!! I love messin with the sharks... i fart around a party island in Tampa bay.. usually hundreds of people partying, and im pulling in 3to 5 ft bulls and blacktips..lol.. i wanna chum there for momma. But i thought otherwise of that. too many swimmers within 300yds of me
Lots of fun though


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Trust me i'm with ya I was born and raised in tampa/bradenton I know exactly what your talking about


----------

